# stihl 011 avt horsepower



## tundraotto (Dec 4, 2001)

buddy of mine asked me if i knew how many hp his 011 avt produces. its fairly old, maybe 1985-1995 range. anyway i dont know but i told him i would ask you guys. anybody know, what about cc's. its quite a handy little saw, (even though his oil pump quit during our last weekend bash).


----------



## dozerdan (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi 
011 specs are. engine is 41 cm3 or 2.50 cubic in,bore 38 mm or 1.50 in.,Stroke 36 mm or 1.42 in,9800 max rpm.Max torque 1.8 Nm or 1.3 ft pounds at 4500.For some odd reason they dont give me any Hp specs.Maybe they didn't want to scare anyone.It might be one of those Huge Competition chainsaws. 
Dan


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 29, 2009)

I just ran into a 011 AVT today. Big bump for this thread.


----------



## Simonizer (Nov 29, 2009)

2.4 HP when new and running properly, probably 0.0 HP as we speak since the thread is almost 8 years old and it has likely sat with stale gas in it for 7 of them.


----------



## htpd43 (Nov 29, 2009)

wow
i didn't realize it was a 41cc saw. i just figured it was in the low 30s. i guess thats not too bad considering that last time i checked, stihl lists it as being homeowner grade.


----------



## ssurveyor (Jan 9, 2012)

*stihl 011*

I have one. It is a great little saw, very light with very reasonable power, with its narrow kerf blade, plus it sips gas. It has been very dependable and is the best idling Stihl saw I have ever used.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, this is the oldest thread I have ever seen brought back to life.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 9, 2012)

Strange coincidence. I just got back from the charity woodcutting event in Wisconsin last night and late this morning went through all my saws to run them and tune them and clean and check them over.

Last saw I ran was my 011AVEQ. That was just before I came into the house and looked in on AS and saw this thread.

Since I picked up the little top handle Tanaka (much lighter and more compact), the 011 mostly just sits there with the tank drained and gets run every month or so to keep things lubricated and up to snuff. Probably sell it one of these days, but nobody seems to want them very much. Nice little saw, and it DOES have a sweet idle.


----------



## htpd43 (Jan 9, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Strange coincidence. I just got back from the charity woodcutting event in Wisconsin last night and late this morning went through all my saws to run them and tune them and clean and check them over.
> 
> Last saw I ran was my 011AVEQ. That was just before I came into the house and looked in on AS and saw this thread.
> 
> Since I picked up the little top handle Tanaka (much lighter and more compact), the 011 mostly just sits there with the tank drained and gets run every month or so to keep things lubricated and up to snuff. Probably sell it one of these days, but nobody seems to want them very much. Nice little saw, and it DOES have a sweet idle.



Mine hasn't seen much use since I posted a few years back.... The exception being just after Irene. I upgraded to a top handle jonsered. It kinda out-performs the 011 by a little bit.


----------



## redunshee (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know. I've seen some in excellent condition go for $125.00 or so. Not bad for an old saw. BTW I believe the red ones are point saws and the white ones electronic.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jan 9, 2012)

redunshee said:


> I don't know. I've seen some in excellent condition go for $125.00 or so. Not bad for an old saw. BTW I believe the red ones are point saws and the white ones electronic.



Mine is white, and is the electronic version.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 9, 2012)

Got one last summer from my wifes uncle for free he said it didn't run.Well with some new gas and a carb adjustment and complete clean it ran perfect and seeing I have 3 running 44cc saws I sold it to my brother for $45.00.It had no cover or spark screen on the muffler and sounded and cut as good as a 41cc saw could.


----------



## idaho34 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Wanna sell it?*



StihlyinEly said:


> Strange coincidence. I just got back from the charity woodcutting event in Wisconsin last night and late this morning went through all my saws to run them and tune them and clean and check them over.
> 
> Last saw I ran was my 011AVEQ. That was just before I came into the house and looked in on AS and saw this thread.
> 
> Since I picked up the little top handle Tanaka (much lighter and more compact), the 011 mostly just sits there with the tank drained and gets run every month or so to keep things lubricated and up to snuff. Probably sell it one of these days, but nobody seems to want them very much. Nice little saw, and it DOES have a sweet idle.



Hey StihlyinEly, are you ready to sell your Stihl 011 yet?


----------



## AaronH (Sep 6, 2015)

I just bought one at an auction "broke down" for 15 bucks. Putting fuel in them works wonders. I was going to sell it, but I already love that little saw. I'll keep it over most of my others now!


----------



## Log Hogger (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm considering a used 011 AV EQ and wonder what the vibes are like. Is it a real vibrator compared to newer spring AV saws?


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 13, 2015)

No they're not bad.


----------



## Log Hogger (Sep 13, 2015)

That's good to hear. If the guy still has it I'll pick it up. Looks like such a handy little trimming/limbing saw to pair with my 562XP.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 13, 2015)

Hold out for an 012. Friend/former coworker has one I've serviced a couple times. Way much better than 011.


----------



## redunshee (Sep 13, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Hold out for an 012. Friend/former coworker has one I've serviced a couple times. Way much better than 011.


That's surprising seeing there is a 4cc diff. 41cc vs. 45cc's.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 13, 2015)

redunshee said:


> That's surprising seeing there is a 4cc diff. 41cc vs. 45cc's.


Yes. I've had two 011 and the were not as good a performer as John's 012.

Maybe different port timing, compression ratio or what?


----------



## smokey7 (Sep 14, 2015)

I really enjoy my 011 avt. I think it is really smooth and handy for its size and power. I find myself using it one handed sometimes since its so light with a 14" carlton picco. My only beef with it is the chips go inside the engine fin area. I wonder if there is supposed to be some type of shroud in it to stop it? Mine does not like to be leaned out it seems to like things on the rich side kinda a low rpm motor, id bet aybe 9000.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 14, 2015)

JEEZ this thread is OLD btw i got a 011av great little saw but it doesn't feel like 41cc's i got a 14 on it, Though this model is bad about having the muffler bolts stripped in the cylinder head.


----------



## smokey7 (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember seeing this thread when i got mine. I was seeing what everyone thought of them, and i needed to get info about which throttle cable my model takes. I know i enjoy running it for its purpose, i have done a whole pine tree with it that was about 50 feet high and 14" or so at the base. I like it much better then my ms250. Since its my only other stihl.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 14, 2015)

The 011AV that I used to own had plenty of power for what it was intended for. I just used it for pruning and cutting up fruit trees and small yard trees. Biggest thing I cut up with it was an oak that was about 18-20" at the base. Little bugger ran the 16" bar wearing 3/8-LP just fine. Traded it to someone that wanted it as a good safe/non-intimidating first saw for his sons to run. I've not yet ran an 012.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Back from the dead again, just because .


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 23, 2017)

Saw does have a sweet, throaty idle....like "C'mon, Bring me some big wood!" LOL. And you don't have to pay high Stihl part prices to keep it going. I've got test tube stoppers as AV buffers and an old PSU switch as kill switch. They wanted $18 for a hunk of metal that slides!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 23, 2017)

redunshee said:


> That's surprising seeing there is a 4cc diff. 41cc vs. 45cc's.



Necro posting we are.[emoji849]

An 012 I fixed up this last spring.









I’ll take an 012 over a MS180 any day.[emoji108]


----------



## smdave (Jul 5, 2020)

Reviving this thread again...

I'm looking to add a smaller saw to my stable. In the last week I've seen both an 011AV and an 011AVT listed locally on FB, each asking $100.

What is the difference between the AV and the AVT? And is $100 a good price for this saw?


----------



## smokey7 (Jul 5, 2020)

They are not fast. The act is more of a top handle style then the av. I sold a well used repaired one for 150 with a half wore out chain and a rough stihl bar.


----------



## smdave (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks for your input. I just went back to look at the saws, the AV has been sold and I just noticed the AVT says it does not run. Probably going to pass on it and keep my eyes open.


----------



## KMSwr (Jul 5, 2020)

When looking at 


smdave said:


> Thanks for your input. I just went back to look at the saws, the AV has been sold and I just noticed the AVT says it does not run. Probably going to pass on it and keep my eyes open.


 When shopping for 009, 010,011,012 type saws make sure the oilers work, the oil pump plungers are no longer available, I love the 2 011's I've got,carb r&r is a little tricky but not too bad.


----------



## KMSwr (Jul 6, 2020)

KMSwr said:


> When looking at
> 
> When shopping for 009, 010,011,012 type saws make sure the oilers work, the oil pump plungers are no longer available, I love the 2 011's I've got,carb r&r is a little tricky but not too bad.


;;
And when shopping for 011 avt 's make sure the throttle trigger is in good shape,they crack right close to where the cable attaches and are hard to find a replacement (1120 182 1001)


----------



## paetersen (Nov 23, 2020)

KMSwr said:


> When looking at
> 
> When shopping for 009, 010,011,012 type saws make sure the oilers work, the oil pump plungers are no longer available, I love the 2 011's I've got,carb r&r is a little tricky but not too bad.


Ah, but the oil pump plungers are rebuildable. The needle/washer stack can be split from the back side and new diaphragm material is available from a number of retailers.


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## KMSwr (Nov 23, 2020)

paetersen said:


> Ah, but the oil pump plungers are rebuildable. The needle/washer stack can be split from the back side and new diaphragm material is available from a number of retailers.


Where can i get the diaphragm material ?


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 24, 2020)

smdave said:


> I'm looking to add a smaller one to my stable.


I'm looking for a smaller one too for my stable...


----------



## paetersen (Nov 25, 2020)

KMSwr said:


> Where can i get the diaphragm material ?


I reimpregnated my worn out diaphragm with black RTV and it's cut several chords so far. This guy in Germany followed my instructions and did it with fresh material and did a nice write up on it, in german but a picture is worth 1,000 words.





Stihl 009/010/011 Ölpumpen Membran Reparatur – voir.pt







voir.pt




He got his from a german company but a quick googles turned up this:


Classic Carbs - Diaphragm Material, Fabric Reinforced Nitrile Sheet


----------



## KMSwr (Nov 25, 2020)

paetersen said:


> I reimpregnated my worn out diaphragm with black RTV and it's cut several chords so far. This guy in Germany followed my instructions and did it with fresh material and did a nice write up on it, in german but a picture is worth 1,000 words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,thanks much


----------



## paetersen (Dec 7, 2020)

Another bump for this old thread. Here's my free-from-the-town-dump 011 AVT. Still oiling just fine, although I had to thin the mix for cold weather.


----------



## Dennbb (Oct 6, 2021)

dozerdan said:


> Hi
> 011 specs are. engine is 41 cm3 or 2.50 cubic in,bore 38 mm or 1.50 in.,Stroke 36 mm or 1.42 in,9800 max rpm.Max torque 1.8 Nm or 1.3 ft pounds at 4500.For some odd reason they dont give me any Hp specs.Maybe they didn't want to scare anyone.It might be one of those Huge Competition chainsaws.
> Dan


1.3 ft lb at 4500 is about 1 HP. Torque x rpm ÷ 5252.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Oct 6, 2021)

Yep, twenty years has to be a record for oldest thread.

But, just a comment, my pristine 011 broke the rivets that hold the reed valves. Catastrophic obviously.


----------



## wazmer (Dec 27, 2021)

I paid a dollar for an antique scroll saw with some junk around it at an online estate auction. When I went to pick it up, a 5 gallon bucket under it contained parts of a saw! It sat in the shop a while but I did a little digging today and found it to be pieces of an 011 avt. I don’t have a small saw so I was wondering if it’d be practical to “build” it? I’ll have to investigate further tomorrow, but might be missing the cylinder at least…


----------



## ZeroJunk (Dec 28, 2021)

wazmer said:


> I paid a dollar for an antique scroll saw with some junk around it at an online estate auction. When I went to pick it up, a 5 gallon bucket under it contained parts of a saw! It sat in the shop a while but I did a little digging today and found it to be pieces of an 011 avt. I don’t have a small saw so I was wondering if it’d be practical to “build” it? I’ll have to investigate further tomorrow, but might be missing the cylinder at least…


Pretty sure I have one.


----------



## idrivea911 (Jan 13, 2022)

wazmer said:


> I paid a dollar for an antique scroll saw with some junk around it at an online estate auction. When I went to pick it up, a 5 gallon bucket under it contained parts of a saw! It sat in the shop a while but I did a little digging today and found it to be pieces of an 011 avt. I don’t have a small saw so I was wondering if it’d be practical to “build” it? I’ll have to investigate further tomorrow, but might be missing the cylinder at least…


Keep this thread going!

As a homeowner, I really like my 011AVT. It's currently my only running saw... It's a nice jack-of-all-trades saw that has put off the need to rebuild a couple others. The top handle sits too far back for extended one handed pruning use, but I can hold it out for a couple limbs in a row. And I've dropped a couple 18-20" oaks with a 16" bar. I like the sound of a reed engine as well. That said, I picked it up for $130, and I've seen a couple for ~$100 in the last couple years. If you have all the parts then build it, but I would caution against the ebay monster nickel and diming you to something close to the purchase price for a known running saw.


----------



## wazmer (Jan 13, 2022)

idrivea911 said:


> Keep this thread going!
> 
> As a homeowner, I really like my 011AVT. It's currently my only running saw... It's a nice jack-of-all-trades saw that has put off the need to rebuild a couple others. The top handle sits too far back for extended one handed pruning use, but I can hold it out for a couple limbs in a row. And I've dropped a couple 18-20" oaks with a 16" bar. I like the sound of a reed engine as well. That said, I picked it up for $130, and I've seen a couple for ~$100 in the last couple years. If you have all the parts then build it, but I would caution against the ebay monster nickel and diming you to something close to the purchase price for a known running saw.


Awesome, thanks. I did end up finding the cylinder, if I get time, I will try to build it, but I’m sure it’s in pieces for a reason. I have a 271, 500i, and 880 so it’d really only be beneficial if it can be used one handed, how does it work in that regard?


----------



## idrivea911 (Jan 14, 2022)

wazmer said:


> Awesome, thanks. I did end up finding the cylinder, if I get time, I will try to build it, but I’m sure it’s in pieces for a reason. I have a 271, 500i, and 880 so it’d really only be beneficial if it can be used one handed, how does it work in that regard?


The balance is off and it's a bit too heavy based on handle placement. Look at the attached pic of the 011 AVT next to a MS194T. The 194 has the handle right above the motor, so the mass is about balanced under the handle. The 011 handle is on top, but sits further back so all the weight still pulls down. It's manageable for short stints, but I wouldn't rely on it for a lot of 1 handed work. That said, the 011 is a 41cc saw with some grunt, compared to the 194 which is a 32cc, so it's not a straight apples-to-apples comparison.


----------



## Jedthro (Jan 16, 2022)

A 20 year old thread? Awesome.....

I've been playing around with this series of saws lately. I've bought several from eBay just for fun to get them running. I ran into the issue with the oiler diaphram and it wasn't bad rebuilding it. For diaphram material, I found this from a tecumseh carb that works great.

.Ebay Link-Click Here

For a hole punch, I used a short piece 3/16 steel brake line, with the ID sharpened.

If I can get one of my machinist buddies to turn some aluminum rivets, rather than disassembling and reusing the old rivet, life would be easy.


----------



## KMSwr (Feb 8, 2022)

ZeroJunk said:


> Yep, twenty years has to be a record for oldest thread.
> 
> But, just a comment, my pristine 011 broke the rivets that hold the reed valves. Catastrophic obviously.


Would you sell it for parts ?


----------

